# Netgear MA101

## tyme

ok, here's what i've done:

saw this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=49580&highlight=netgear+ma101

and followed this tut:

http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/howto/howto.html#toc2.3

got the usbvnetr driver compiled, although at the end i got this:

```
set -x

grep: /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts: No such file or directory

install: cannot create regular file `/etc/pcmcia/': Is a directory

depmod -aq

OK
```

which would come from the "make install", but i doubt this has anything to do with my problem.

i emerged hotplug when i couldn't get the it working...as the above referenced post was fixed by that.  i have an ECS K7S5A mobo, which uses usb-ohci.o (not usb-uhci.o or uhci.o).  from what i've read, there's nothing stating that this _doesn't_ work...but then again, nothing says it does.  however, loading usb-ohci.o works fine, and so does loading usbvnetr.  lsmod returns this:

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

usbvnetr               82744   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               20488   0  (unused)

sr_mod                 18296   0  (unused)

sg                     30188   0  (unused)

ide-scsi                9008   0

scsi_mod               89716   3  [sr_mod sg ide-scsi]

nvidia               1548416  10

emu10k1                78600   1

3c59x                  28208   1
```

when u plug in the netgear ma101 to the usb, i get the following in dmesg:

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:02.3-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x864/0x4102) is not claimed by any active driver.
```

is there maybe someting i'm doing wrong?  possibly an issue with usb-ohci vs. uhci?

tia

-tyme

----------

## tyme

fixed this (i know, that was quick, eh?)

found this apparently out-of-date tut:

http://mckinney.co.nz/wireless/binary.html

which got me thinking, i found vnetusba.h in /src/includes/usb/vnetusba.h (not /usb_src like in the tut) and changed the line which read:

```
#define VNetVID 0x03eb
```

to:

```
#define VNetVID 0x0864
```

and then, it references the line #define VNetPID_3861 0x7603 but i found it was this line:

```
#define VNetPID_RFMD 0x7603
```

 that needed changed to:

```
#define VNetPID_RFMD 0x4102
```

as i have rev. b of this device.

and now it works  :Smile:   hope this helps someone else since i posted before i was finished searching...(bad me, google is your friend)

----------

## tyme

well...the module will load...but i get freezes.

if i use hotplug, and it doesn't freeze before shutdown, it'll freeze while stopping the hotplug service.  sometimes when using hotplug it will freeze at just about anytime, before login, after, doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason.

if i load usb-ohci and usbvnetr from modules.autoload it freezes during boot when it tries to load usbvnetr (or atleast it did the first time i tried).

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## MaGuS

 *tyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> if i load usb-ohci and usbvnetr from modules.autoload it freezes during boot when it tries to load usbvnetr (or atleast it did the first time i tried).
> 
> 

 

Did you found a solution?

Best regards,

 Magus

----------

## tyme

never found a solution.  gave up...

----------

## deuce

You may want to give a try with the driver from here:

http://at76c503a.berlios.de/

----------

